# Photos for EBT fans from Dr Rivit's steam-up



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivit had his Fall Narrow Gauge Steam-Up this weekend, and the gorgeous weather made it a great day. (The walnuts were Fall-ing off the trees in great numbers - you had to be careful where you stood or parked, and we all had to clear yellow leaves off the track to avoid ruining the photos!) 
It wasn't all EBT - this is David Rose's K (I think - there were about 4 of them running,) along with my #12:












But this thread is mostly about EBT:













Mr East Broad Top asked for a photo of #12 and #15 together, so here's a few.




















_Interesting that the engines are almost the same size._


































EBT's President had a small loco rebuilt to pull his Business Car, so I dragged out my old 2-8-0 to see how it looked and to recreate those splendid days:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And more photos (had to go out for brunch and leave the computer for a while.)


Here's EBT #7 [still waiting for its back-dating operation] rolling down from the steaming bay past Jon Kling's wrecker train. (Welcome back, Jon!)











EBT #7 backs into the yard to collect the mixed freight, alongside #12 and #15. (Technically, #7 was sold when #12 arrived, so you wouldn't see #7 and #15 together in the real world. But who's asking?)










and takes it out for a spin:











Then it was #12 s turn again. Jason had his #476 out runnng around at high speed, so we had a brief race:











And a final shot of #12 with the freight:


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow Pete, Great pictures. I'm guessing you #15 is electric? I'll be looking for your post on backdating #7 too. I won't tell anyone you are running it with #12  I'd love to get down to Dr Rivit's next year. We really enjoyed our stop at Rogers this spring even though we couldn't stay too long. Thanks for the fantastic photos!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Super pictures there Pete! 
All that EBT equiptment looks great together- particually #12 and #15. 

Alec.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Pete. Looks Great !


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to pick nits, 
If I read Rainey and Kyper correctly#12 arrived in early 1912 and #7 was sold in late 1913 so they can run together nicely. I don't recall when #15 arrived but it was after #7 departed so they would not have been in service together. 
Thanks for the great pics Pete! Now I'm waiting for Robb DeVries' report from Orby and the Fall Spectacular. 
have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Pete, always enjoy photo of that layout.

Don


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Great pictures. Thanks for posting. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Pete,
Outstanding pictures of an outstanding day. 
Paul


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Oct 2011 09:03 AM 
_Interesting that the engines are almost the same size._

I don't know about that, Pete, I did my own side-by-side comparison of the 12 and 15 over the weekend, and I thought the size difference looked pretty significant...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the size difference looked pretty significant... 
Well, it all depends where you stand . . . If you were on the edge of the baseboard shown with your head around the #3 driver, then both engines would look much the same size!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, already thought of that too!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

WhooHoo ! Nice pic!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 10 Oct 2011 03:12 PM 
WhooHoo ! Nice pic! 
Thanks! Plenty more where that came from, but I'll start a new thread and post some more later this evening.


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad they moved #12 down by the station. When I put the track up on Friday night #12 was on the point of a string of hoppers in the yard. They moved it after the Friday night photo session.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Pete, 

I was there Saturday morning. Didn't know who you are or I would have liked to thank you for answering my various questions on MLS over the years. My camera broke btw, so thanks for the pictures. I'll try & make it back during the spring steamup. I was running a Ruby I built from a kit a number of years ago. 

Dave V


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, where did you get the EBT looking passenger cars? Thanks for all the photos.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

where did you get the EBT looking passenger cars? 
John, 

Those not only look (!) like EBT passenger cars, they are close-to-scale models. Two are G.A.L. styrene coach side kits that I drew for Alan at GAL (www.thegalline.com) to fit the Accucraft J&S coaches. The fourth is a Carter Bros coach modified, as the real one was, into a Business Car. 

Coach #3 is in this thread www (dot) mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/111783/afv/topic/Default.aspx [copy to your browser address bar and put the . back in. I'm not fighting the link problems here any more.] 
That was the first Accu J&S conversion, and just needed the roof straightening, additional windows, and re-arranged seating. It should have EBT-sytle steps (Mr K's does.) 

Combine #18 was the second, and it has scale sides, etc. Geoff made his doors open (see G.A.L.'s website) but I didn't bother. There's a thread for that somewhere around here. . . www (dot) mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/116145/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Baggage #29 is a shortened Accu J&S coach with new sides. The kit can be made up with a 4-panel door so it doesn't need shortening - 
see www (dot)mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/119358/afv/topic/Default.aspx. 

Coach #20 is the President's Business Car, and it's a wooden Carter Bros kit from the Lasergang in Germany (Bronson-Tate make a styrene kit.) The original has double-width windows with bevelled glass, etc., all faithfully modelled. 
See www (dot) mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/21/aft/114859/afv/topic/Default.aspx. 
All three Accucraft coaches have ball bearings added to the trucks - #20 has plain Bachmann.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was running a Ruby 
I remember that one. Dr Rivit's track is pretty big - did you have to refill after each lap?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_I was asked how my #12 got so dirty, and as Richard is posting pics of 3 pristine locos, I thought I'd copy the email here. 

_I washed the engine down with Simple Green Degreaser (blue bottle) and water a few days before. The white and brass details were first painted with flat acrylic black (lampblack, I think) from Michaels Crafts. That includes the wheel rims, which were stainless, so I ran the engine on blocks and held the brush against the tires. But the wheels stil had oil on them - I didn't wash the rims before paint, so they didn't work as well as expected. 

Then I gave the whole engine and tender a fine overspray of Krylon flat black primer, which toned down the glossy black paint and silver accessories. I had to rub the spray paint off the pressure gauge (Duh) and I took the bell off and polished it afterwards. 
(I've had lots of practice with fine coats of black primer - EBT stock always looked like it was covered in coal dust!) 

The boiler bands still look a flatter color than the boiler, so I will probably 'wash' the boiler from the top with dilute acrylic black, maybe the 'licorice' shade with some grey in it this time. I dilute it more than 50%. If it is in places that get handled, I overspray it with flat clear - Krylon makes a UV protected spray that doesn't seem to bother my paint. 
_The other loco, RYModels electric #15, got the 'wash' treatment a few months ago, without the black primer spray._


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Pete, 

Can you believe it's been so long since I ran it that I completely forgot. Noel and Carl, also 7/8 scale chaps, showed me the ropes, which I much appreciated. 

I only ran it once before in about 20F weather with 20mph wind. It just went a few feet and I pretty much gave up on steam power, thinking it won't work; at least my ruby. 

But as you know, the weather was pleasant and on the first run, it made 2 laps around the 1/10th mile track (that's what I'm told the distance is). 

On the second run, it made 4 laps and I was able to slow it down a lot more. I'm guessing the first lap was a breakin in period. 

I'll try and make it in the spring and meet you. 

Cheers 

DaveV


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I, too, enjoyed the photos...great passenger cars and well weathered engines. Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a short clip of what I caught of Peter's #12 running. The pizza arrived just as he started his run so I missed a good portion of it. Sorry Peter, will do better next time but you know how we live steamers get when the food call is sounded! ;-) 

Didn't have room in the main video since YouTube only allows for 15 minutes, so I thought it would be better served here in this EBT specific thread anyway. 

Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous images and a great video... Thanks for sharing them... 

Train days with train folks are great fun.....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Technically speaking, #7 and #12 overlapped by nearly 2 years. #12 arrived in December '11, and #7 was sold off to the Ohio River & Western (along with #10) in October '13. It would not have overlapped with #15, but it would have overlapped with #14, which arrived in October '12. Whether #7 was still in active use in that time frame is unknown. I'd be willing to bet #14's arrival was the nail in its operational coffin. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Peter, will do better next time but you know how we live steamers get when the food call is sounded 
Thanks Scott. Nice shots! 

I have a couple of short clips, but they'll have to wait - I'm off for a sailing cruise on the Med. See you in November . . .


----------

